# Antique Electrical Plug?



## NightBiker07 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok, I happened across these while helping someone clean their basement after a flood. they were just getting tossed, so I took them home. 

After a few hours on Google and finding NO INFORMATION, I began to get puzzled. I found all kinds of interesting old plug sockets, but nothing that looked remotely like this, So I'm beginning to think what I have is pretty rare. 

These were once in service in the house in question. The house is 1920's or earlier, and was definitely owned by someone with wealth(servant quarters, old switches have pearl in them, even had a central vacuum system)

So, I've been asking around the internet in various places, nobody has ever seen these before, So now I am here inquiring about what I have.

picture 1. on the faceplate, you can see that the little flaps are hinged to allow the plug to be plugged in. 

Pic 2 is what the socket looks like.

Pic 3 is what the plug looks like. The pic doesnt show it well, but it is only a 2 prong plug.

Pic 4 is the back of one of the cover plates

Pic 5 is the plug plugged into the socket.

ANY info would be great. The sockets are ceramic as well.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

